# !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!



## rob (22. August 2008)

servus!
alter falter...ich schmeiss mich weg, hab es eben in einem anderen forum entdeckt.ist der hammer.


seht selbst und staunt;
der 1 millionen dollar lure:

http://www.macdaddysfishinglures.com/index.php?p=view_category&category_id=6


die fahren dann mit 4 von einander unabhängigen tiefenwarnsystemen, abriss wäre ja sehr ärgerlich.:q:q

würd mich interessieren was für leute den schon gekauft haben???      

sachen gibt es die gibt es gar nicht
lg rob


----------



## HD4ever (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

schade ... etwas zu überdimensioniert für die Ostsee :c
würd mir sonst gleich mal 2-3 davon zulegen ...


----------



## rob (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

ich hab mir auch schon einen bestellt....per nachnahme...muhahhahha


----------



## slowhand (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Unglaublich... Und ich dachte, Illex wäre teuer!|kopfkrat


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

na ja !!! die alten gurken hatte ich schon vor zehn jahre !! billiger trödel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Wer spinnt gibt Zeichen!


----------



## J-son (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Gab's vor 2 Jahren auch im AB schonmal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82700&highlight=million+dollar

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## LUKA$ (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

@slowhand genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade :m:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Hmm...Da hat wohl ein MOD mal die Suchfunktion vergessen :q:q:q:q

Nix für Ungut :m

Also wenn mir mal die Kohle aus dem Arxxx wachsen sollte kauf Ick mir son Teil, unter der Vorraussetztung das Ick Gratis dazu ne Taucherausrüstung bekommen falls der Billigköder mal irgendwo hängen bleibt :q


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Pervers... Überlegt mal wievielen Kindern in Afrika oder anderswo auf der Welt man mit dem Geld helfen könnte. Für mich sind solche Sachen völlig unverständlich. :v


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Pervers... Überlegt mal wievielen Kindern in Afrika oder anderswo auf der Welt man mit dem Geld helfen könnte. Für mich sind solche Sachen völlig unverständlich. :v


 

Wer es sich leisten kann und will, was soll den da gegen sprechen |kopfkrat

Wenn Ich ins Autohaus gehe und mir nen neuet Auto kaufe denke Ich auch nicht an die Kinder in Afrika oder anders wo...


----------



## kulti007 (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

wenn ich mehrere millionen übrig hätte, warum nicht |kopfkrat|rolleyes


...wenn man(n) sonst schon alles hat :vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

tja kann sagen hatte am 9.8 geburtstag und und wer reich werden will seit 10.8 hängt dAS ding im mittellandkanal lohnder spitze!!!!
(heute abend blubbert es nur so vor neopren enten!!!!)


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann und will, was soll den da gegen sprechen |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn Ich ins Autohaus gehe und mir nen neuet Auto kaufe denke Ich auch nicht an die Kinder in Afrika oder anders wo...



ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Aber ich hasse es im Allgemeinen wie Viele  mit Ihrem Geld umgehen. Da wird eine Gala mit 500 Promis irgendwo gemacht und es kommen Spenden in Höhe 200-300.000 zusammen. Damit rühmen Sie sich dann. Und dann setzt sich jeder von Ihnen in seinen 300.000 teuren Wagen und fährt in seine 12 Millionen Villa in die Hollywoord-Hills. Oder Sie adoptieren irgendein Waisenkind anstatt mit Ihrem Geld einem ganzen Dorf zu helfen. Und das Schlimmste an der Sache ist, dass Erna Kowalowski in Wanne-Eickel vor dem Fernseher sitzt und denkt, wie toll und herzensgut doch Angelina Jolie ist.
Ich geb gerne auch mal ne Mark mehr aus für Tackle, Klamotten etc. aber sowas geht echt zu weit und ist völlig sinnfrei.

MFG Basti


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> tja kann sagen hatte am 9.8 geburtstag und und wer reich werden will seit 10.8 hängt dAS ding im mittellandkanal lohnder spitze!!!!
> (heute abend blubbert es nur so vor neopren enten!!!!)


 


So fertig zanderlui, wo hängt dat Teil ganz genau :q:q:q







|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Wat´n Scheixx Bild...wat man nich allet bei Google findet


----------



## Sailfisch (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Der Lure ist völlig unfängig. Beim letzten Malediventörn haben wir den gefrustet über Board geworfen, weil einfach keine Bisse kamen... :m


----------



## FalkenFisch (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Der Lure ist völlig unfängig. Beim letzten Malediventörn haben wir den gefrustet über Board geworfen, weil einfach keine Bisse kamen... :m


 
Komisch . . . 

. . .bei meinem letzten Costa Rica Trip war das deeeer Bringer . . .

. . . allerdings nur auf Weibchen|supergri


----------



## cappy (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Mal ne gaaanz doofe Frage: Was bzw. wozu ist ein "lure"?


----------



## Sailfisch (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Lure bedeutet übersetzt Köder.
In Big Gamer Kreisen wird die Bezeichnung Lure teilweise einschränkend für Oberflächenschleppköder verwendet.


----------



## froxter (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Der Lure ist völlig unfängig. Beim letzten Malediventörn haben wir den gefrustet über Board geworfen, weil einfach keine Bisse kamen... :m




Wenn man das Gebimmel unten mit nem Bolzenschneider abzwickt ist das Ding ganz gut zum Schleppen auf Hecht.
Da den bei uns im Club aber mittlerweile jeder benutzt funzt das auch nicht mehr so....
:vik:


----------



## slowhand (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Also selbst wenn ich mal 20 Mio im Lotto gewinnen sollte, würde ich so einen Quatsch nicht mitmachen. Natürlich kann jeder mit seiner Kohle machen, was er will, aber wer so viel Geld für einen kleinen Spaß ausgibt, kann nicht alle Latten am Zaun haben. Von Gewissen mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## noworkteam (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Komisch . . .
> 
> . . .bei meinem letzten Costa Rica Trip war das deeeer Bringer . . .
> 
> . . . allerdings nur auf Weibchen|supergri


 
ich weiss nicht so recht ob das echt der Bringer ist, haste schon mal versucht das Weibchen zu releasen ??? 
Gibt nur Ärger und der Lure ist wech, oder haste schon mal ein Weibchen gesehen, welches Dir so ein fettes Teil freiwillig wieder vor die Füsse spucken würde ??? 

Gruss Noworkteam


----------



## kulti007 (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn ich mal 20 Mio im Lotto gewinnen sollte, würde ich so einen Quatsch nicht mitmachen. Natürlich kann jeder mit seiner Kohle machen, was er will, aber wer so viel Geld für einen kleinen Spaß ausgibt, kann nicht alle Latten am Zaun haben. Von Gewissen mal ganz zu schweigen...




na bei 20mio würde ich das auch nicht machen, ...

aber bei 500mio sehe das schon anders aus :q:q:q

vorher wären da aber noch so 40 bis 50 autos auf der liste :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Sowas wie dieser "1Mio-Lure" ist einfach dekadent und gemeinhin pervers, wie das Angler-NRW schon schreibt. Das ist wie 1000 Dollar Scheine zum Zigarettenanzünden nehmen usw., was für die Leute die mit Geld protzen müssen/wollen. 
Kann ich einfach nicht gut finden, zumal ein Lure eindeutig ein Verbrauchsartikel ist. 
Gibt wirklich tausend Sachen was besser mit Geld zu machen, sei es für öffentliche Bibliotheken oder Kinderferien stiften usw.

Und das in Zeiten, wo auch in DE für viele die Brotkörbe höher gehängt werden, wie es in den USA aber schon lange ist, und schlimm genug ist. 
Die Nutzer solcher "Dinger" sind dann die, die von einem Einbrecher oder Straßenräuber ausgeraubt und erstochen werden, weil sie eben nicht daran gearbeitet haben den Jugendlichen einen Sinn und Weg im Leben zu weisen, wie es mit dem überflüssigen Geld leicht möglich wäre, z.B. viele Jugendliche in einen wirklich netten Ferien-Angelurlaub zu schicken.


----------



## Fletscher (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> So fertig zanderlui, wo hängt dat Teil ganz genau :q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jetzt tropft mein Kaffee vom Monitor! :v
Alter ist das Bild geil, ich kack ab...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

....hab im letzten Urlaub zehn davon abgerissen- war ´türlich versichert!

TAKSECURE is nu Pleite:#2:##|clown:


----------



## don rhabano (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Also ich hab ne komplette Serie von denen zum Geburtstag bekommen ,da die aber jeder in meinem ANgelverein benutzt ham sich die Fische drauf eingestellt und beißen nich mehr drauf---ich hab ein bissl rumgebastetlt und jetzt is es ein Mobile für meine kleine Schwester und meiner Mutter hab ich nen Kronleuchter gebaut---gebts zu 20 von den Teilen im Kreis aufgehängt sieht echt so aus....gg


----------



## schadstoff (22. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Die Positive resonanz und nicht zuletzt die horrensen Absatzzahlen die ich mit dieser Lure Limited Edition erzielt habe, Sprechen für sich ........wie man hier im Forum liest.

Wenn ihr wüsstet was ich jetzt als köder verwende durch die Kapitalen, fast Reingewinne, (da ich euch nur Zirkonia andrehe) dann bräuchtet ihr Psyschologische Betreuung so minderwertig würde euch euer Tackle vorkommen.


So genug geträumt, was für ein oberkrassester käse ist denn das selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte da würde ich mir eher die Angel mit Diamanten besetzten aber doch nicht nen Köder ^^


----------



## Tortugaf (23. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Ich finde es cool |supergri|supergri|supergri,wenn der Köder teuer ist als das ganze Boot. Kleiner Tip am Rand :m  ich fische nur noch mit prämierten Kois.#6 fange nur noch Promis    G.tortugaf


----------



## Nordlicht (23. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Ich wusste ja das angeln mittlerweile immer mehr nur was für Leute mit Geld wird...aber das es so ausarten würde |kopfkrat
Find ich Super, endlich fischen mit Niveau.
Hoffentlich macht Eisele bald mal nen gescheiten Pilker in dieser Richtung :q


----------



## Maifliege (23. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

Ja, auf Dauer kosten mich die Kois mehr...


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2008)

*AW: !!der 1 millionen dollar lure!!*

alles unter 1 Mio EURO kann doch nichts taugen#q


----------

